# [Wet Thumb Forum]-5 gallon Diana Walstad Tank help



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Diana and friends,

I currently have a 5 gallon Diana walstad tank, Diana you would love it, it's filled with crypts, vals, marimo balls, baby tears, and pennywort and everything is growing very nicely. I'm having a heck of a time providing circulation to it and i'm wondering if in such a small tank as that it would be okay to run it filterless and without circulation? I currently am housing endler's fry . Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Diana and friends,

I currently have a 5 gallon Diana walstad tank, Diana you would love it, it's filled with crypts, vals, marimo balls, baby tears, and pennywort and everything is growing very nicely. I'm having a heck of a time providing circulation to it and i'm wondering if in such a small tank as that it would be okay to run it filterless and without circulation? I currently am housing endler's fry . Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that you can run your 5 gal tank any way you want!

A tank with plants and hardy livebearers should be fine without circulation or filtration. Soil/plants should take care of any ammonia problems.

If you need water circulation, a single airstone would probably be all you'd need. One of those that opens a pirate's chest every few seconds would lose less CO2 from water than a foaming/frothy airstone.


----------

